# Bye - Bye, The Beer Guy



## MHB (31/5/07)

By - By, The Beer Guy

Keith is leaving; well not the Hunter so he can still be a HAG, but "Keith the Beer Guy", is leaving Marks Home Brew. From the 1st of July he will be working full time at Potters as an assistant brewer.

Keith has contributed a lot to the local brewing scene; the Hunter now has a vibrant and growing group of All Grain brewers, with new people coming on board so fast I for one can hardly keep track.

Personally I can't thank Keith enough for his contribution to the growth of my shop, and the effort he has put into the AG community locally. Potters are lucky to be getting him and I wish him all the best in his future endeavours.

Saturday the 30th of June will be his last day - lets make it one to remember, all HAG's are invited to come and toast Keith's future prospects.

The beer will be free, as will some fats and carb's to slow the absorption.

When
From 1:30 PM Saturday 30 June
Where
Marks Home Brew
Arriving
However you like
Departing
Not in your own car if you have any sense

RSVP
Not required but appreciated, if you dont and you miss out on the pizza dont come crying to me.

MHB


----------



## Punter (31/5/07)

Good luck with new job Keith, all your hard works paid off.
Marks shop will miss you greatly, but i'm sure he will survive B) 
I have received a lot of great advise from both Keith and Mark since starting
my Ag adventures. Well done mate and hope all goes well.
Hopefully i'm not working on the 30th :angry: 
will let you know Mark.
Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (31/5/07)

I'll do my best to be there for Keith's send-off.
A well-deserved turn in Keith's career path.

Another Newcastle University graduate becoming a pro brewer. :beerbang: 

Best of luck with all your aspirations including your own brewery, eventually.

Keith has provided plenty of motivation and feedback along the way for me (and a lot of others) and I'm not sure if I can ever pay that back. But hey, if there's free beer to be evaluated, I'll give it a go. :chug: 

I'd love to see all the other Hunter guys there, too.
If you can't make it, at least send a beer, for goodness sake! :lol: 

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Offline (1/6/07)

Well done Keith and best of luck, you have been a great help in my step up to AG and brewing in general. You will be missed at MHB but then again you will only be a PM away (you can run but you cant hide)  




Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll do my best to be there for Keith's send-off.
> A well-deserved turn in Keith's career path.
> 
> Another Newcastle University graduate becoming a pro brewer. :beerbang: ...
> ...



Im a recent graduate from Newcastle University so maybe there is hope for me yet  

Offline


----------



## craig maher (1/6/07)

Count me in Mark.

When I first started talking to Keith I was doing kits and some partials - but lucky 
for me Keith showed me the wonders of AG.

He walked me through it - explaining what was required and asnwering my many questions.
Now 100 plus AG brews later I cant thank him enough :beerbang: 

Congrats on the new job Keith - Well done  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## shmick (1/6/07)

All the best Keith - you will be missed by a lot of people.

Thanks for the all help and friendly advice over the last few years.

Hope everything goes well

Cheers :chug:


----------



## Doc (1/6/07)

Fantastic news Keith. Congratulations.
Will be stopping by next time I'm in the Hunter for a personalised tour of the bright tank cool room (with glass in hand). :beerbang:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## leeboy (1/6/07)

Finally a HAG day I should be able to make and no better than to give Keith the kind of send of he deserves.
Will be a bit late ~5pm eta after footy. Looking forward to meeting all the AG brewers on the newcastle scene. Seen most of you about the shop but not in a social setting.

Keith, thanks a heap for all your help and most of all just someone to talk beer with.

Lee


----------



## m_peve (1/6/07)

Congrats Keith !!!
Fantastic News!!!

Thanks for the help and advice you've provided (so far  ). 
I'll have to make a point of calling in at Potter's more often when I visit my Mum and Dad.
As assistant brewer do you get to do the weekend Brewery tours or is that still Josh's domain  

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the day (Previous commitment with SWMBO in Sydney) so we'll have to get together before then. (Taste test a trial brew)

Pete


----------



## n00ch (1/6/07)

I echo all the comments above. A huge loss for Mark but a great gain for Potters. I am another who was hugely helped by you through my move from kits to grain.

I'll be there for sure.

Does this mean we will be seeing a Raspberry Wheat by Potters soon?  

Out


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (1/6/07)

Guys,

thanks for the kind words, I'm sorta beginning to feel all misty eyed about it.

I don't want to get carried away, but thanks for the thanks, your comments are very much appreciated.

But, believe me, I am firmly convinced I've got more out the deal.

I've been paid to talk to people about beer... I've learnt an amazing amount, both from Mark and an incredible number of people from all walks of life: the've been funny, interesting, tall, short, fat, strange, cool, generous, weird or just plain nice - but they have _all _ been passionate about beer and brewing. 

Its been a most excellent ride, I've made some good friends, tasted some fantastic beer, and I am grateful for having had the opportunity to enjoy the trip.

Oh yeah, I've also been getting my brewing consumables for the right price.

But really, it's not an end, I'm still going to be 'round the place, still brewing beer, still mooching freebies... I just get to brew the odd batch which is thirty times bigger.

Mind you it is a bloody good excuse to get together and share a few ales. (And that reminds me I should knock up a raspberry wheat for Trent  )

Thanks again for the positive comments.

Happy Brewing to you all.


----------



## Trent (1/6/07)

Sad to see you go, Keith
Not sure what I will do with a 600L batch of raspberry wheat, though  . We will certainly miss you at mark's, but will look forward to catching you at all the HAG events. Keith has certainly played a very large role in my beers becoming somewhat drinkable (as has Mark), and I certainly plan on being there to share a few frothy beverages for your send off.
All th ebest, and catch up with you soon (and maybe one day even be a "know it all" in one of your brewery tour groups!)
All the best
Trent


----------



## Gough (9/6/07)

Just stumbled across this news...

Congrats Keith :beerbang: A definite loss for Mark, but a big gain for Potter's. 30th of June eh... I'll see if I can organise an escape from the wilds of Taylors Arm for the day. Would love to make it down to your farewell.

Again, congrats mate. Maintain the rage,

Shawn.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (10/6/07)

Gough said:


> Just stumbled across this news...
> 
> Congrats Keith :beerbang: A definite loss for Mark, but a big gain for Potter's. 30th of June eh... I'll see if I can organise an escape from the wilds of Taylors Arm for the day. Would love to make it down to your farewell.
> 
> ...


Thanks Commissar,

nothing could be finer than a tribute from the People's Leader, unless it's a personal appearance.

I'm loooking forward to the new gig, keep an eye out for the appearance of a few more darker coloured brews coming out of Potters, I can hear echoes in the wind: _doppelbock, stout, _more _stout_ - I'm not sure I'll ever be the same.

Hope you can make it,

Keith


----------



## Weizguy (10/6/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Thanks Commissar,
> 
> nothing could be finer than a tribute from the People's Leader, unless it's a personal appearance.
> 
> ...


So, Keith, this Doppelbock...Will you be dropping some bottles of it out to my place when you visit Medowie for a brew at your brew-house?

I'll actually pay you for it, of course.

...and I look forward to a visit from you, as well. Not for a while though, unless you want to come in by inflatable boat.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (10/6/07)

Meant to add in my previous post that I won't be able to make the 30th though as I'll only be arriving back from the US that day.

Again, wishing you all the best.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SJW (18/6/07)

Congrats Keith !!!
You will be missed and I know you will be a great asset to the boys at Potters. I will see ya on Saturday.

Steve


----------



## MHB (21/6/07)

Just a reminder

Looks like being a good turn out (25-30 so far), we have some good beers planed and people coming from as far as Tamworth.

Remember Saturday the 30th from 1:30 PM.
Please let me know if you are coming.

MHB


----------



## stephen (25/6/07)

Will definitely be there to see Keith off to a new and brighter future (I've seen the equipment at Potters...It's shiny and Bright!!!)

Regards

Stephen


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (26/6/07)

Hey Guys,

it's all going to be pretty casual. More of a chance for the HAG guys to socialise than anything else. It has nothing to do with the fact that Mark and I are feeling pretty dam lazy.

There will be beer and some sort of food available.

There will be plenty of enthusiastic and educated palates so if you have a beer you want to show off, or get some feedback on, feel free to bring it along.

Cheers and I look forward to catching up with you all,

Keith


----------



## Keifer (26/6/07)

All the best at the new job! They've certainly got the right guy for the job. Your one of the lucky ones who will have a job they like ya bastard! Won't be able to make it so good luck with it all and thanks heaps for all the help you've given me


----------



## Ross (26/6/07)

All the best in your new job Keith; sounds like a wonderful opportunity with a good Company - Hopefully I'll get to pop bye & say hello before too long.

cheers Ross


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (26/6/07)

Ross said:


> All the best in your new job Keith; sounds like a wonderful opportunity with a good Company - Hopefully I'll get to pop bye & say hello before too long.
> 
> cheers Ross


Thanks Ross.

It is all looking pretty groovy.

And for sure, if you, or anyone else on-line for that matter, are cruising around the Hunter drop on by.

Thanks again,

Keith


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (30/6/07)

Well todays the day.

And this is your final reminder.

Much Beer, some Food and plenty of excellent Company will be on hand at the Shop after 1.30.

I'm looking forward to seeing you all there.

(Except for Peve, who's on a quest for Love  )

Happy brewing,

Keith


----------



## Gough (30/6/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Well todays the day.
> 
> Keith




G'day Keith,

Hope this arvo is a great occasion - you deserve it mate. You've helped many Newcastle brewers over the years, myself included! I tried hard to get there and had some Grand Cru ready to bring, but can't get away from work up here - ferments to manage basically, and a brew to setup for... At least it is a brewing related reason! 

Anyway, have a great day and I know you'll make a success of the new career. We'll organise that Murray's/Potters tasting yet!

Shawn.


----------



## goatherder (30/6/07)

Well, I'm in no state to be posting after such a top afternoon. Plenty of great company and plenty of great beers. Cheers to the Hunter crew and Mark and Keith for a top show. I enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Punter (30/6/07)

sounds like you had a great arvo goat!
Not happy I couldn't make it, should have been there at about 3pm,
but had more work to do than we thought. (bloody work) :angry:
Another HAG gathering i've missed  
Hope all had a good day.


----------



## MHB (30/6/07)

A Good time and 10L of the Potters Hop Monster, glad no more came - more for me.

pOSTING PI55ED
MHB


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (30/6/07)

Thanks Guys,

and if I didn't get around to telling you individually - let me share it here.

Along the way many people thanked me for my help or encouragement or whatever.

The truth is that I owe many thanks to many people. I have had the opportunity to learn from many people in a job that combined my passion for beer, and also gave me the opportunity to talk about beer and help others make better beer. 

Booo Yeaaaahhh!

In particular let me say thanks to Mark for the opportunity to work and learn from him.

And also thanks to the many customers who I have both learnt form and becomes friends with.

(yeah I know the previous sentence ends with a prepositon and am familar with the Churchill anecdote, but I've been drinking)

Thanks.

(sorry Offline, I have posted while drinking against all better advice, but it's not a patch on Pat of pistolpatch fame)

And a special mention must go the bottle of beer, or more specifically the label on the bottle of beer that Schmick gave me as a farewell prezzie (in no way am I being dismissive of any other gifts, but clearly Schmick put time in, above and beyond the call of duty). Unbelievable. But much appreciated, nevertheless (as was Louise's patience during the afternoon).

Thanks.

Keith


----------



## MHB (23/12/07)

Was it just 6 months ago?

Well Luke has moved on to a new brewery in Melbourne and it looks like our very own "Keith the Beer Guy" is the new brewer at Potters.

Mate my most sincere congratulations, its a great opportunity and it's good to know that the next couple of HAG events will have a welcoming home.

I think I might have this years New Years recovery drinks at Potters - turns out Keith will be working that day and I think a few visitors would do him a world of good - or we could give him a very hard time which would be much more fun.

About 2 PM if anyone is interested.

MHB


----------



## Tony (23/12/07)

Awwwww thats F*#k'n tops news. I was a bit concerned we would loose them both. I love going to potters and being able to have a good honest chat with the brewer about the beers. Shame Luke left as he was a tops bloke and brewer but these things happen.

Congradulations Keith :super: :icon_cheers: Your the right man for the job and i think i speak from everyone here in the hunter....... you have our full support.

Cheers


----------



## /// (23/12/07)

Keith

Wonderful news. Good to see an NNL Course Graduate picking up a role (I say with a smile on the face). Always knew you had it in you.

So Keith, the question is, when are we going to start studying for the AME exams - i reckon I'll need someone to whinge at whilst doing it ...

Scotty


----------



## n00ch (23/12/07)

Congrats Keith you deserve it! Was sad to see Luke go but Potters are lucky to pick up another great brewer to fill the spot.

Really great news! 

I'm there if there is a recovery session on new years Mark.

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (23/12/07)

Good onya Keith, that's great news.


----------



## m_peve (23/12/07)

Fantastic news Keith!!!!

Congrats

Pete


----------



## dr K (23/12/07)

Keith
Its is a rather large mantle that you have been handed but one that I am sure will fit and will be worn with pride.
Good News......

Kurtz


----------



## Offline (23/12/07)

:beerbang: We're not worthy, you are Keith but we're not 

Disclaimer 
Speaking for myself that is, other people on this forum may also be worthy.

offline


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (25/12/07)

This thread is just filled with me saying thanks to people :lol: 

I gotta say it feels great to be doing something that I'm passionate about. Getting paid to make beer! And better yet, getting paid to make good beer! Ya gotta love it.

Following in Luke's footsteps will not be an easy task, Luke knew his sh*t, made world class beer, was very much a people person, a great bloke to share a beer with and incredibly bloody generous. I am very appreciative of the time I spent working with Luke and wish him much success at Otway Estate.

My new position at Potters offers many opportunities and presents new challenges. I am looking forward to the job in front of me and am very appreciative of the support that I have received from family, friends and fellow staff members.

Thanks again to everyone out there who has taken the time to offer congratulations, sage advice or just been thinking some positive thoughts. It is much appreciated and I certainly look forward to catching up and sharing a beer or two along the way.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Sammus (25/12/07)

Nice work! I trust we will see some big Belgians start to come out from here on in?


----------



## Trent (26/12/07)

Well done Keith
I trust there will be a seasonal for every month of the year coming soon? Good to see that ya have the top job, I look forward to paying you a visit up there.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

I don't want to be another "me-too" poster but..., Congrats Keith.
It certainly wasn't me that said you'd never make it. Hey, wasn't that an old beer advertisement?

More wheat beer soon, I hope? and a Winter warmer in the colder months?

I very well may get up there for a few samples (it's OK, I'm not expecting free samples) on 1/1/08.

Did Luke leave any recipes for you?... Or do you have to start again, with what you know. If so, I'm expecting to see a FES, an RIS, a porter and a very fizzy APA soon. :lol: 

Best of luck, and I'll see you soon.

Beerz
Les


----------



## stephen (27/12/07)

Keith

Must concur with all the other post re your appointment as brewer at Potters. The group I had visit the brewery about a fortnight ago had no idea that good beer can be made so close to home.

All the best

Stephen


----------



## Tony (27/12/07)

Here is a funny story for ya.

My work organised a drinks function at another hunter brewery now owned my coca cola that maked your tongue blue when you drink the beer <_< 

My boss was running around telling everyone about my win in the state comp at the time and the general manager came up to me and asked me what i thought of the beer at this certain brewery.

I responded with an honest and sinceer face with....... "You should have let me organise it at Potters...... The beer is nice there"

HE looked at me kind of funny and said..... "what..... you dont think this is nice beer"

I responded....... "NO" 

He then asked about potters and i told him it would have been a better place to have the night. I would have been happier anyway 

cheers


----------

